# Foxpro Spitfire



## dusty123 (Apr 11, 2011)

Just wondering, can a person have an extra sd card with different calls on hand ready to go with the foxpro spitfire?


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

Sadly I can't help with that but welcome to PT dusty123.


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

According to FoxPro's info, it is User Reprogrammable. Plays .FXP, WAV and MP3 audio files. there should be a section in the user manual for user programming.

Good luck and welcome to PT.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Welcome to the forum dusty123. I believe that you can just slide another mini-sd card in, however the remote will not show the correct sound unless you program it for the second card.


----------



## lucas_shane (Jan 25, 2011)

YD is right. You can have all the cards that you want for the differant sounds. The only bad thing is the remote wont reflect the sounds that are on the card you just put in. But you can throw the laptop in the truck and hook it up and program the remote in about 2 min..


----------



## Predatorhunter (Dec 9, 2010)

Sorry I can not help you but welcome to the forum and enjoy.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

I have an extra card also and thought I would load it and just write the order on a piece of paper and laminate it, just in case.


----------



## El Gato Loco (Jan 15, 2010)

Does the remote on the spitfire not program like the other foxpro units? On my FX5, I can load new sounds on the unit, FORGET to sync the remote, and in the field all I need to do is hook up a stereo cord from the caller to the remote and sync them. Is the Spitfire different?


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

I don't know from personal experience as I have not added any sounds, i think you may be right.


----------



## CoyoteOn2 (Apr 16, 2011)

Yes, another card can be used.
Keep in mind that the Card can only be a 2g or
smaller. The card will only display 24 calls.
As stated, the Remote can be programed to display
the Calls by using a Stereo patch cable, ( male to male )
by inserting it into the Remote Plug on the main
unit & to the remote hand held unit. Follow the on
screen prompts on hand held unit.
Also take note: your SD CARD, must be formatted 
to FAT32.
I have 4 cards recorded with calls, and keep them
handy in the SD Compartment of the unit. If I need,
or want to change my calls in the field, I just swap
the Card, plug the short patch cable in, upload / update
unit in less than two min. And get to Callen. 
Hope this gives you some insight with just how easy
and versatile your SpitFire can be out in the Field.
I really don't need the 96 recorded calls I have,
But just like a Gun,
Better to have it and not need it
than to
Need it and not have it.

And don't forget to bring the Ammo !


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Welcome to the forum CoyoteOn2, and thanks for clearing that up.


----------



## CoyoteOn2 (Apr 16, 2011)

Thank You,
And GLAD to be here.

Hopeing to Contribute as well as LEARN
from them that knows,
"But Hey ~~~~


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

I doubt you'll have any trouble contributing on this site, we welcome everyone.

Apparently you know enough to be here.


----------

